# Idea for gun store ( need input )



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

I had something happen at the store a few weeks ago, and it got me to thinkng. A couple of my customers had pre-arranged to meet at my store so one could purchase something from the other. With that in mind, I was thinking today that I could offer up my store for one Saturday each month for a kind of swap meet location. It would be an chance for a good face to face meet with the person you might be trading with. Plus some people don't like meeting in a parking lot to do a trade, purchase, sale. It would also give you a good place to do any paper work that you might like to do for a individual to individual to sale. A big plus would be that it might also help my store grow. Let me know what everyone thinks.


----------



## ACTIONJACKSON (May 6, 2010)

Hey Tim, cool ideas. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## GENTLE WOLF (Aug 19, 2009)

Great idea, I would try and show up. I have to ask one question though, would there be any legal issues with you being an FFL and private sales going on in your shop? I know it happens at the gun shows, just curious.


----------



## Patoz (Oct 12, 2007)

Tim, I think it is an excellent idea, provided there are no legal issues like GW said. :thumbsup: Maybe you even could do a BGE demo like they do in grocery stores (samples) to go along with it. :whistling:


----------



## Framerguy (Oct 2, 2007)

Ya better watch it Tim, before ya know it they will have a full blown BGE BBQ going on the sidewalk with kegs of beer and a band!! How's your status on a liquor license?

I think it's a great idea, your idea of having a "trade" day in the store, last trade I made was to your buddy for that Charles Daly and it was in the convenience store lot in Holt one dark evening!! 

Now what's wrong with THIS picture??


----------



## ross68 (Feb 25, 2008)

Tim, do you offer shipment of firearms through your store, from a site like Gun Broker.com? If so what is your fee?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*When I had my Pensacola office open on W street there was a gun store right next to me that had an indoor range. I can't tell you how many lunches I spent in there shooting all kinds of weapons. If ANYONE had an indoor range that was less then a 45 minute drive they would have my business for life.*

*Gulf Breeze Pistol Parlor used to have one and I think there is a Gun and Knife shop there now but have not heard any word on weather they still have the range in there. I read in a thread on here that they only sell rifles like Coopers and high end stuff I would never buy.*


----------



## SAWMAN (May 24, 2010)

*Yeah,Yeah........*

......we could rope off the handicapped spot, bring our lawn chairs, and sit out there and drink beer,while Tim cooks us up some deer and hog sausage which I would gladly furnish to such an event. --- SAWMAN


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

Tim, I've still got a box full of holsters & accessories... I'd love to come hang out at the store on a Saturday and participate in a "swap meet"!


----------



## rgoldberg (Jul 6, 2010)

I think that is a great idea! Ive met too many folks in the parking lot and its just uncomfortable and a wee-bit sketchy!

I've an idea as well, though it was little to do with this thread I'll throw it out there and see what say y'all!

The store I'd like to see open would be outside the base i work at so that i could stop in onthe way to work, lock my Carry Weapon up, then continue on through the gate. Then on my way home, stop in and pick it back up. I hate that i drive 150+ miles a day on interstate and all over Pcola and FWB and I cant have my carry weapon. 

I'd gladly pay a monthly fee or daily/weekly fee for access to an off base locker! Just sayin...


----------

